# Will these lights do?



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

my yard is about 60'x40'. im trying to follow the skull and bone method. heres what im thinking.

2 blue 75W blue floods in the lower corners facing the house
2 flicker bulbs in the front door light things....decoration only, not gonna produce much light
2 50W amber floods, placed in the top left corner facing into the middle
1 75W amber flood from the far left, side door light pointed towards the middle of the haunt

i think im going to do 1 75W and 1 50W for the blues though, fixture restrictions.

anyway will it work out do you think?


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

i just found a portable flood liht fixture at brooks so i can do two 70watters for the blue.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I don't think there is really a stand pat answer to your question. It's really what looks good given the space and obstructions you need to deal with. And the props you plan on putting in your yard.

That being said - our yards are roughly the same size - I was going to use 1 blue and 1 green in front - and 1 read and 1 yellow in back and maybe a small lantern.

So you probably have more then enough. You can't tell unless to do a trial run. What you have sounds good though.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

alright, im probably ordering them tonight...ill try em out when i get them


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Just so you have a good idea, in my cemetery I use four blue floods as well as a purple and an amber and that area is only 16' x 48'. You may need more. Of course, it all depends on how subtle/extreme you want the amount of light to be.

Blue puts out a pretty weak amount of lighting too, so keep that in mind. Red and amber put out pretty good amounts of light per watt.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks
i also have a strobe going i forgot to say.

maybe ill get a third 50W amber bulb, i have the sockets available.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

roday i tested them, i ended up getting 2 blue and 2 amber 100w bulbs....i have a blue and an amber outside, it looks great on the graves and bluckies.....i really need to find portable flood fixtures though, i only have 2...

anyone know where to find them?


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

We change all the interior house lightbulbs to the colored party bulbs keeping the same color in each room the same, e.g., living room lamps are blue, dining room red, upstairs bedrooms green, etc. Just a couple of table lamps or ceiling light fixtures in each room is enough. It doesn't throw much light out into the yard but it gives the house a very creepy look that doesn't cost much to do.


----------

